# Need image for TCD758250



## jrdallas (Oct 28, 2018)

My hard drive went out and I cannot get a good backup. Any instructions on applying the image would also be appreciated. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Sent.


----------



## jrdallas (Oct 28, 2018)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you so much! I have been working on this for days!!!


----------



## btresner (Nov 25, 2013)

I also have the same issue. Do you have the instructions to format a new 2TB HD for use in my TIVO?
I do not want to try to copy my old drive, only replace it with a new one.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

btresner said:


> I also have the same issue. Do you have the instructions to format a new 2TB HD for use in my TIVO?
> I do not want to try to copy my old drive, only replace it with a new one.


Sent.


----------



## lread (Dec 4, 2018)

My Tivo Elite 758250 hd just died- stuck on the welcome screen. Looks like I will need an image to get it working again.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lread said:


> My Tivo Elite 758250 hd just died- stuck on the welcome screen. Looks like I will need an image to get it working again.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Sent.


----------



## bob johnson (Dec 24, 2018)

jrdallas said:


> My hard drive went out and I cannot get a good backup. Any instructions on applying the image would also be appreciated. THANK YOU!!!


Same thing for me. I need an image and instructions. Thank you so much.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

bob johnson said:


> Same thing for me. I need an image and instructions. Thank you so much.


Sent.


----------



## drummerguy999 (May 16, 2020)

Hard drive died. May I have an image for a 758250 please?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

drummerguy999 said:


> Hard drive died. May I have an image for a 758250 please?


Sent.


----------



## MJHoltorf (Dec 23, 2001)

My Tivo hard drive died. May I have an image for a 758250 please?

Restoring to a 3TB WD30EFRX.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MJHoltorf said:


> My Tivo hard drive died. May I have an image for a 758250 please?
> 
> Restoring to a 3TB WD30EFRX.


Sent.


----------

